

Show HN: The ugliest MVP ever because I know squat about coding - gxespino

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;18Aybks - right click save as to save .mov file or click to open in browser. Quicktime needed. It is interactive.
======
bjourne
So you trawl through a users inbox and look for confirmation email from paid
services? How do you differentiate between free services and paid ones? And
after you've identified the services how is your agent supposed to interact
with them?

Getting that right is huge and involves some very heavy nlp. But if you can
create it, then there are many much more exciting products you could create
than just turning off paid services.

~~~
gxespino
Thanks for the response. What possibilities do you see with this?

------
styts
Regarding this form of mockup: it was not clear what else I could do besides
clicking between the years from the dashboard view. In general, I think many
will not have figured out that you're supposed to click somewhere.

So it's subscriptions management app, cool. It won't be so trivial to deduce
the subscriptions from the users mailbox, wonder how you'll do that.

~~~
gxespino
Sorry for the crudeness. In the MVP you can click between years and manually
add a subscription.

Does "cool" mean "meh, cool" or "I'll sign up and pay when it's done, cool"

Thanks for the feedback and yes I know the actual app development will be much
more difficult.

------
tommaxwell
Definitely a cool concept. Now build it!

~~~
gxespino
Thanks! I'm getting it as far as I can and validating it with people along the
way. The goal is to show some traction in order to attract the right
developer.

